# Anyone watch "Snake Boss"?



## Ironmind91 (Nov 28, 2015)

Has anyone else seen that show on animal planet "Snake Boss"? I saw it last night and am just curious as to what other snake catchers think? I quite liked it, entertaining at least. Plus you can see some cool snakes as well.


----------



## jase75 (Nov 28, 2015)

I don't mean to be to negative, but from someone who has done 15 years of catching snakes, it's not a good example on how to handle and catch snakes. It's only a matter of time till she gets bitten or seriously injures the snake she is catching. It really seems like she is in it to make money. I am sure her heart is in the right place but she really needs a lot more training with her handling and her knowledge of snakes.


----------



## richoman_3 (Nov 28, 2015)

Absolutely terrible. Such a bad example on how to treat snakes


----------



## BrownHash (Nov 28, 2015)

I haven't seen the show yet but i will check it out. Although it does seem to be almost impossible to have a good snake handler, good animal welfare and an entertaining show at the same.


----------



## Newhere (Nov 29, 2015)

It's a ridiculous show seems it's all about her jumping around like a lunatic and screaming at the fact she has to catch the snake.


----------



## Ryan-James (Nov 29, 2015)

I found it a bit irritating. The best part is having Jamie Dunn as narrator I suppose if you can put up with watching it. Not for me but can see the entertainment value for the yanks and suburban masses.
All the best to her and that ridiculous show.
Cheers Ryan


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 29, 2015)

Snake Boss? Total A//hole would be more suited. The show should be taken off the air. She's not doing it for the love of snakes nor is it about removing and relocating snakes it's all about a self obsessed idiot who is trying to make a name for herself under the guise of a snake relocater...nothing more and nothing less. The show is an insult and disrespectful to serious herpers who have a long standing passion for snakes. Her lack of knowledge and poor handling techniques have the ability to potentially present relocators in a very poor light.

George.


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2015)

Its not a good show, she appears to be quite an amateur & the show itself is pretty boring & unprofessional. However, I find the slagging she receives from other snake catchers/herpers on Facebook to be more amateurish. The majority (not all) of these snake catchers/herpers are nothing more than degenerate cowboys trying to hide their jealously, their poor attempt at pathetic Youtube videos (saving a snake's life by 'relocating it' LOL) or amateur run reptile shows don't hold a candle to this woman who has at least got off her backside & created a TV show, whilst probably making some reasonable coin from it. Someone apparently even suggested that they should 'dob her in'.... dunno why people can't mind their own business. Good luck to her & anyone else motivated enough to put themselves out there & self promote, sure beats whining/bitching about your competitors on Facebook. From her point of view, do you really think she cares about a few competitors/interweb cowboys talking about her on social media?

Big smile


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 1, 2015)

Hum . . . Well, I have never seen or heard of this show at all. I checked out a clip on Youtube and I honestly don't know what to say. :? 

I'm no snake expert but the way she handles them seems rather questionable. At least it looks like she's having fun. Also, not much of a fan of her loud, rowdy, and sometimes hysterical manner. But that's probably my introverted self shying away from such people. That's one reason (out of many) why I like reptiles - they're quiet. 

Good luck to them with their show! I did like seeing all the snakes, though.


----------



## eipper (Dec 2, 2015)

This is what I posted on my Facebook wall in response to her capture of an juvenile eastern brown with a pair BBQ tongs, using the public and then using a pillow case to pin it......

"Well well well- probably one of the worst displays of terrible snake capture I have ever seen. 


Really ... If you are going to tail tip and use kitchen tongs find another profession. Putting someone who is obviously not professional- using bystanders to assist in snake capture it is illegal and bloody dangerous.


The inexperienced operator is putting the public at risk but also demonstrates poor knowledge. 


Who has signed off on this idiots animal ethics approval? 


This is one of those times that I would like to see a permit revoked and charges laid. Absolutely disgusting. 


If anyone has not figured it out this is a screen grab from animal planets #snakeboss . 


If there is anyone on my friend list that supports her kindly tell me why- this is horrendous and if you agree with her methods then kind remove yourself, thanks."

i stand by what I said. Why should we as an industry allow such unprofessional behavior that is unethical, illegal and dangerous.

cheers
scott


----------



## jase75 (Dec 2, 2015)

I couldn't agree more, watching that show makes me cringe. She obviously has no knowledge of the behaviour of the snakes she is catching. Even the way she handles the pythons she catches is terrible. And if you can't catch a Marsh snake without wearing heavy duty gloves then you are in the wrong profession.


----------



## hulloosenator (Dec 7, 2015)

I have been relocating all sorts of snakes for 40 years now. 
I watched the show once or twice. Never again thanks.
She must know someone or be related to someone at Foxtel ..... Why else could she be allowed to continue the way she does. Or ......... Is it because she is female ?????
Maybe the next big thing is a Gay Snake Catcher .


----------



## Stuart (Dec 7, 2015)

hulloosenator said:


> Maybe the next big thing is a Gay Snake Catcher .



I laughed for all the wrong reasons...


----------



## hulloosenator (Dec 8, 2015)

I like you already Stuart


----------



## Marymary (Jun 8, 2016)

This woman is exactly what you have said, she's a liar and a charlatan. She could give a rats about the snakes, she pretty much said that on Twitter...she just wants to be famous at any cost.
She's an idiot and a fraud and I'm embarrassed that she represents Australia to to rest of the world. Check out her Facebook page to see how much of an uneducated fool she really is. I just hope she isn't giving real snake lovers a bad rep. Please Australia stop making STUPID people famous and really Animal Planet "The Most Popular Show Ever"...how many times did she vote for herself. She makes my skin crawl not the snakes.

- - - Updated - - -

Ha ha was that you. She gave you a roasting on her FB page for being mean. Keep up the good work


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 8, 2016)

Marymary said:


> This woman is exactly what you have said, she's a liar and a charlatan. She could give a rats about the snakes, she pretty much said that on Twitter...she just wants to be famous an any cost.
> She's an idiot and a fraud and I'm embarrassed that she represents Australia to to rest of the world. Check out her Facebook page to see how much of an uneducated fool she really is. I just hope she isn't giving real snake lovers a bad rep. Please Australia stop making STUPID people famous and really Animal Planet "The Most Popular Show Ever"...how many times did she vote for herself. She makes my skin crawl not the snakes.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



+1 but could you post a pic of the roasting? Can't find it on the FB page


----------



## Sam123 (Jun 8, 2016)

This whole thing kind of reminds me of that crappy anaconda show they had on animal planet, and I wonder if PETA will get involved like they did in "eaten alive" 
Im starting to see a pattern with Animal planet's shows though im not sure im allowed to say it without stuart kicking my butt...

Kind regards- Sam


----------



## Marymary (Jun 9, 2016)

ATT00001.txt 333 bytes

Save to OneDrive - Personal 
Cancelling...


----------

